# Snow Goose Hatch?



## ND Gander (Jul 9, 2002)

Any news on the snow goose hatch. Hope we will have some young birds to decoy this fall. :lol:


----------



## Dean Nelson (Mar 3, 2002)

Smaller then last year but still good numbers of young ones.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

That's about what I heard. They were a little late, but did have a pretty good hatch. Expect almost the same as last year.


----------

